# red bumps after spaying...



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

my girl was spayed about a month ago and i was just rubbing her stomach and notices two pinkish/red bulges where her stitches were. They are each the size of dime, maybe smaller. They couldnt have been there for more than a couple days because i definitely would have noticed. Should I be worried?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think you should have a Vet take a look. It could be an infection or a reaction to the material used for stitches.

Val


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

it's been about three weeks since the stitches have been removed, but you have a point. I'll take her to the vet saturday if it doesnt get any better... sooner if it gets worse.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Stiches should be well gone, but could be a reaction, kinda late though. Any heat to the area? Are they hard or do they feel more like a pimple? May be a small localized cyst at the suture site believe it or not had 2 on my ankle suture line that looked very simular, ruptured with only small amount of drainage and then healed fine. I would run her by the vet to be sure there is not a more significant infection brewing or a larger pocket or cyst beneath.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some Vets use internal and external stitches, so it could be a reaction to the internal Stitches that is showing up now.

Val


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: k9sarnekoStiches should be well gone, but could be a reaction, kinda late though. Any heat to the area? Are they hard or do they feel more like a pimple? May be a small localized cyst at the suture site believe it or not had 2 on my ankle suture line that looked very simular, ruptured with only small amount of drainage and then healed fine. I would run her by the vet to be sure there is not a more significant infection brewing or a larger pocket or cyst beneath.


No heat lately... CT... it's been fall weather. 

They fill like theyre filled with liquid, kind of like a blister would.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My dog had the same problem. One red bump. My vet said it was probably some stitches that had not been dissolved completely. The bodies natural reaction is to try to rid itself of foreign objects like stitches. Since the bump was on the surface she said it would eventually pop and heal, so she was not concerned. When I took her to another vet for x-rays he saw the bump and probed the area for stitch material and did not find anything. He put her on antibiotics for 7 days and now it is all healed and looks normal. As long as it does not get infected keep the area clean and maybe it will be fine. If infected treat with antibiotics.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My doberman and mandalay both had this after being spayed. I did not think anything of it and it went away after a few weeks. Dont know what it is, but you should call the vet if you are concerned.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

she has an appointment in an hour... Hopefully it's nothing. I just don't want something bursting inside her because it seemed to have gotten a little bigger since last night..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

so it turns out the bulges was her body rejecting the internal stitches from her spaying. The vet drained the fluid from the bulges and she's on clovomax (antibiotic) for about two weeks now. 

If this doesnt do the trick and her body keeps rejecting the stitches, she's going to have to go back in surgery and theyre going to have to take out the stitches.

ohhh and she has a urinary track (sp?) infection too to add to the fun, but the vet said the clovomax should take care of this as well.... hopefully.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

So glad it is nothing worse. Hopefully they will resolve all by themselves and she will need no further surgery.


----------

